

China condemns decision by Google to lift censorship  - ruchika_mk
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8582233.stm

======
eob
This was particularly strong wording on China's part. Anyone want to bet what
actions follow up the words?

I don't believe that China doesn't care about Google leaving. I think, despite
the party line, they are reluctant to ban access to Google outright because of
the symbolism it would bear to the Chinese technorati. But then again, I've
never been to China so what do I know.

------
ruchika_mk
Chinese government is the most vocal voice when it comes to the independence
of Internet from America to UN. But it has unbelievable censorship on its own
Netzens.

Communism wants the world to only understand its ideologies and get criticized
for not being communists. Its like "heads" I win and tails you "loose".

